# Just a question.



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi guy's. I have the Oppo BD player and I was wondering can you use a HDMI splitter on the dongle and run it to 2 different sources? I am running it now to the Oppo and was thinking of splitting it and run it to my Onkyo also. So if I can then that would be great but if not then I would appreciate it if you can tell my why. Thanks.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, Is this just a really dumb question that nobody wants to answer? :scratch:


----------



## DevonD (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not familiar at all with splitting HDMI signals. But what is the goal? I have an oppo as well and know that it has 3 HDMI in and 2 HDMI out. The oppo is capable of repeating the signal out of one of its HDMI outs and sending it to your onkyo. If you only need audio to go to the onkyo then you can specify that as well and it will only send audio via HDMI.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm with Devon.. not 100% sure I understand your goal, but I agree that the OPPO can output the same HDMI signal to two devices and should cover your needs without the use of an external splitter.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well now I can't go online with my Onkyo itself without buying a dongle or usb device for it, I am not sure. If I want to go online now I have to use my Oppo. Yes it does go through the onkyo but I would like to just hit the net button on the Onkyo and get online. Am I missing something? I know someone might say just use the Oppo and don't be lazy but I just would like to know if it is possible to do what I am asking. Thanks for your input guy's and I hope I am making sense as to what I want to do.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Could you clarify what dongle you're referring to? Are you trying to connect a device to the HDMI input on your OPPO?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The dongle that came with my Oppo. It plugs into the back of the Oppo so I can connect to the net via wireless. I thought maybe I could plug the dongle into a splitter amd send one cable to the Oppo and one to the Onkyo and use that one dongle to get on the net with both the Oppo and the Onkyo.


----------



## DevonD (Apr 27, 2009)

Going online and using a USB device I'm assuming you're trying to get online for updates? Why not just use the Ethernet plug and plug it directly in? All HDMI splitters I have seen need to be powered. It's not as simple as buying a splitter like you could do with an RCA cable. It will be a box with a dedicated power supply. As you can imagine this is a lot more expensive than using the oppo or just plugging the Onkyo directly into the internet. 

So, in summary, yes you can split the HDMI. It just costs money and isn’t easy. Or just run it through the Oppo.... for free...


----------



## DevonD (Apr 27, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> The dongle that came with my Oppo. It plugs into the back of the Oppo so I can connect to the net via wireless. I thought maybe I could plug the dongle into a splitter amd send one cable to the Oppo and one to the Onkyo and use that one dongle to get on the net with both the Oppo and the Onkyo.


Ok... the USB wireless antenna is a lot different than HDMI! And I have no idea if it would work. I want to say no but I have no clue.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

DevonD said:


> Going online and using a USB device I'm assuming you're trying to get online for updates? Why not just use the Ethernet plug and plug it directly in? All HDMI splitters I have seen need to be powered. It's not as simple as buying a splitter like you could do with an RCA cable. It will be a box with a dedicated power supply. As you can imagine this is a lot more expensive than using the oppo or just plugging the Onkyo directly into the internet.
> 
> So, in summary, yes you can split the HDMI. It just costs money and isn’t easy. Or just run it through the Oppo.... for free...


Thanks, Your right about it being more costly but I actually was hopeing it was as simple as passively splitting the signal. :doh:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

DevonD said:


> Ok... the USB wireless antenna is a lot different than HDMI! And I have no idea if it would work. I want to say no but I have no clue.


I see what you mean but just to be clear the dongle itself plugs into a usb base and then the base has the HDMI cable that plugs into the Oppo. I guess it wouldn't be as easy as I thought. Thanks everybody for your advice.:T


----------

